# How do I space the guides?



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Administrator, you can delete this thread. I had my annual lapse in judgement where I try to contribute to the local fishing community. It won't happen again.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

sure am glad that works for you.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

what is this thread all about


----------

